# Another 50 and several more



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

What an end to the season the last couple nights! Action pretty hot, with some better fish mixed in and one more hawg came callin. Hands are tore up, joints are stiff, and muscles are cramped - and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice! which night did the 50 come calling?


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Last night, dink...at 8:30.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats man, those are all nice fish. And congrats on the 50


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish!


----------



## BassPro822 (Oct 3, 2010)

dam them are some hogs


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

where are you fishing and what are you using? its been slow down this way. congrats on the hogs.


----------

